# Syvecs



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

As above would you opt for this ecu instead of the link G4 or power FC?

I have seen various threads mention the syvecs, but I would like to have definitive answers and also people who have maybe experienced all of these ecu's.

I have seen many reviews from supra/Subaru owners but not much from the skyline scene.

Look forward to hear you're opinions.
Thanks.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

If cost wasn't an issue then yes.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Depends on how serious the build is, I`d go for Link G4 for a 600hp+ build but for a small BPU I`d go for Apexi PFC. Dont know anything about Syvecs, heard that its good though


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have the Syvecs on both of my cars. I really think it is a serious bit of kit, I had a link before.
I am a bit of a techy and so I a now dab hand in mapping to I do like to play and the Syvecs is all about functionality and really efficient interface. It has proper closed knock control which most don't have and proper data logging. 
The list goes on but I would recommend it.

The down side is that it is expensive and there are not alot of people out there that know how to map it.

Let us know what you decide to go with.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Have done a lot of research into alternative ECU's for the GTR....ended up choosing Syvecs S6 as the 'one to have'. Will be replacing my PFC with one when the time comes. 

Awesome kit for the money IMHO.

TT


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

I ran a pfc on my r34 and it did the job fine,made 591whp on a stock bottom end with tomie rod bolts and worked 2530's 

Sometimes less is more....


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

There's really little point in quoting peak power/ torque as successful mapping/ECU reccomendation, the main target for a good ECU/ mapper should be to get the car up on boost ASAP and to HOLD as much as possible of the torque/power all the way to the red line, a good example of this is creedonsr20det (cars for sale section R32), graph. Very different from the usual 2000rpm power bands where the power/torque is starting to fall off a cliff as soon as it's peaked. The ECU has comparatively little impact next to the importance of the person mapping it.


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replys guys, it looks like I will be looking at going down the syvecs route as the software looks very appealing, and the mappers have got some very good results.

I will be looking to get this soon as I have just imported an r32 with a 2.7 Stroker  so power is as important as is engine safety which the syvecs seems to do very well.

Any ideas what power figures I should be looking to get with 2530's?

Thanks again.


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

R4LLY said:


> Thanks for the replys guys, it looks like I will be looking at going down the syvecs route as the software looks very appealing, and the mappers have got some very good results.
> 
> I will be looking to get this soon as I have just imported an r32 with a 2.7 Stroker  so power is as important as is engine safety which the syvecs seems to do very well.
> 
> ...


Who are you getting to map it.


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

MikeyB571 said:


> Who are you getting to map it.


Most likely Ryan G. I've seen him get over 1000RWHP on 3 or 4 different supras so i've got some faith in him!


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

R4LLY said:


> Most likely Ryan G. I've seen him get over 1000RWHP on 3 or 4 different supras so i've got some faith in him!


That's who mapped mine, he really does know his stuff. 
I am actually going to Surrey rolling road on 6th Feb for a mapping session with him.

Good luck with yours.


----------



## R4LLY (Aug 9, 2006)

MikeyB571 said:


> That's who mapped mine, he really does know his stuff.
> I am actually going to Surrey rolling road on 6th Feb for a mapping session with him.
> 
> Good luck with yours.


well it looks like you're in good hands then.
What's you're spec and what power increases did you get when changing from the link to the syvecs

Thanks Bud, hope the mapping session goes well.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Please post up your results and thoughts on Syvecs when you get around to it.

TT


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

R4LLY said:


> well it looks like you're in good hands then.
> What's you're spec and what power increases did you get when changing from the link to the syvecs
> 
> Thanks Bud, hope the mapping session goes well.


Unfortunately, I can't be that specific because when I had my Link on it was running really badly and was mapped on a different rolling road. From what I have gathered about the reliability of the reading from the rolling road used to map the link. I got a 50hp increase by running the Syvecs, but whether that was down to the quality of the map is not clear.

Ryan obviously knows his stuff and would have got my link running much better anyway. 

I don't think it is all about the max power output, I think the closed loop boost control of the Syvecs is far superior and brings the boost on quicker without any over boost. The tune is much more reliable and drives well. and I have a number of trips setup to protect the engine encase of mechanical failure, such oil pressure, fuel pressure, relative fuel pressure.

Having said that I am going in to get the map redone with some awesome new firmware update recently released on the syvecs. This is going to allow us to effectively do a 5d map on fuel, not sure it's worth doing it with the ignition, though we might. The thing is with the GTR having individual throttle bodies makes the transient fueling hard to get right, my link was clearly setup to over fuel massively in order to cope with the transient fueling. 

I hope this helps and I really do think the Syvecs is the best choice as long as the extra cost doesn't put you off. Though I think the saving you get from buying say a Link is a false economy if you consider what the consequences could be.

Let us know how you get.


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

MikeyB571 said:


> Unfortunately, I can't be that specific because when I had my Link on it was running really badly and was mapped on a different rolling road. From what I have gathered about the reliability of the reading from the rolling road used to map the link. I got a 50hp increase by running the Syvecs, but whether that was down to the quality of the map is not clear.
> 
> Ryan obviously knows his stuff and would have got my link running much better anyway.
> 
> ...


Syvecs is a almost copy of Life racing f88 which we use in our race cars
1 of the best ecu's you can get:clap:


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> The thing is with the GTR having individual throttle bodies makes the transient fueling hard to get right, my link was clearly setup to over fuel massively in order to cope with the transient fueling.


Your Links sounds like it wasn't mapped with a 4D map for throttle at all , multi throttle cars like the GTR need 4D mapping and/or 5D mapping. The Links has 4D and 5D mapping already in the ECU just needs setting up and tuning , the Syvecs is an awesome piece of kit as well , but like most things it is only as good as the person tuning the ECU.

For the 5D mapping I presume your going to run a map sensor either side of the throttle bodies so you can tune a map re Volumetric efficiency?


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

Were making a kit up to fit the syvecs to a RB engine with all the parts to fit the crank and cam trigger and sensors


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Were making a kit up to fit the syvecs to a RB engine with all the parts to fit the crank and cam trigger and sensors


Ooohhh...me likey :squintdan

TT


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

Abbey M/S said:


> Your Links sounds like it wasn't mapped with a 4D map for throttle at all , multi throttle cars like the GTR need 4D mapping and/or 5D mapping. The Links has 4D and 5D mapping already in the ECU just needs setting up and tuning , the Syvecs is an awesome piece of kit as well , but like most things it is only as good as the person tuning the ECU.
> 
> For the 5D mapping I presume your going to run a map sensor either side of the throttle bodies so you can tune a map re Volumetric efficiency?


My link was mapped with a 4D map, however it had a main fuel map which was based on TPS and a correction map based of MAP. Now I am going to other way around with the Syvecs, which I see as the proper way around. We have a NA map based on TPS and then do a correction with based on MAP for boost.

So when I said 5D map I didn't mean with multiple MAP sensors. Do you mean put a MAP sensor of both sides of the throttle like the R35 has? Wouldn't you need to have a custom throttle body for that on an R34 GTR, and even then you would need at least three additional MAP sensors. I'm not sure if I misunderstood your question.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

> My link was mapped with a 4D map, however it had a main fuel map which was based on TPS and a correction map based of MAP. Now I am going to other way around with the Syvecs, which I see as the proper way around. We have a NA map based on TPS and then do a correction with based on MAP for boost.


You can tune a RB either way in my opinon.

Main map- MAP v's RPM with throttle as the 4D calibration

or 

Main map- throttle v's RPM with Boost as the 4D calibration

either will work perfectly if tuned correctly.


We been tuning GTR with HKS F-con with Throttle as the 4D calibration for a few years and I have tuned Links both ways with good results , where as a D-jetro PFC only has a single line for throttle compenation so the part throttle mapping isnt as good in my eyes.




You can run 2 map sensors pretty easily on a RB26 thou.

Good luck on the dyno with Ryan , he knows the Syvecs very well.


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Were making a kit up to fit the syvecs to a RB engine with all the parts to fit the crank and cam trigger and sensors


When will these be complete, and how much will they cost? 
This is a must have for the RB engine IMO.

The Syvecs with compensate for timing scatter which has to be essential for engine producing big power. Even my old Audi coupe has separate crank and cam sensors, it is really hard to believe that the RB engine doesn't.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

You can buy a Crank trigger / phase sensor all ready a company in Austrialia makes a nice kit , The phase sensor looks like a CAS bolt in the stock position.

Will have a look around and find a link to them.


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

Abbey M/S said:


> You can tune a RB either way in my opinon.
> 
> Main map- MAP v's RPM with throttle as the 4D calibration
> 
> ...


Thanks, it would be really interesting to see how you setup the second map sensor. Have you got any pictures.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Mickey,

I not tuned a car like this but Ryan from 2BAR will also tell you that A.E.R race engines that are part of Life ECU run the LMP2 cars like this to help tune the car for part throttle.

I am sure it would be easy , pick up post throttle body in the centre of the balance pipe across the top of the inner plenum ( where the stock car crankcase breather is will work) and you could pick up the pre TB just in the bottom on the plenum at the back .

I think the trim 5D map would only be used at smallish TB opening thou.

When I have a LINK car in to map I may have a play with this to see if it will work.


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

Abbey M/S said:


> Mickey,
> 
> I not tuned a car like this but Ryan from 2BAR will also tell you that A.E.R race engines that are part of Life ECU run the LMP2 cars like this to help tune the car for part throttle.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Out of interest what are people paying for the Syvecs. I've heard about £2.5k mapped. Does that sound right?


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

Cris said:


> Out of interest what are people paying for the Syvecs. I've heard about £2.5k mapped. Does that sound right?


That sounds about right, however it will depend on exactly what you are going to do. If your adding sensors or a boost solenoid etc... I think you are in the right ball park.

I actually had to add a current amplifier into my TPS output because it drives the HICAS, ATTESSA, MFD, and the Syvecs so it was being saturated. Something you guys might want to bare in mind, I had the same issue with my Link but the mapper couldn't figure it out. basically my MFD would only ever read upto 50% and the signal was too weak to calibrate against. Cost me about a £5.00 in bits from Maplin to built one from scratch.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

I am sure you could just calibrate another output from the Link to run the MFD.

I presume the Syvecs doesnt have a specific non digital 5 volt throttle voltage output to go to the HICAS, ATTESSA, so thats why you have saturated the stock throttle voltage input signal , we had this problem when we fitted a Life ECU to a GTR last year.


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

Abbey M/S said:


> I am sure you could just calibrate another output from the Link to run the MFD.
> 
> I presume the Syvecs doesnt have a specific non digital 5 volt throttle voltage output to go to the HICAS, ATTESSA, so thats why you have saturated the stock throttle voltage input signal , we had this problem when we fitted a Life ECU to a GTR last year.


Yeh, I can't remember if we just ran out of outputs. Did you put a current amplifier in as well?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

The Life doesnt have an analogue 5 volts outut and I feel piggybacking the throttle input voltage is the wrong way to go as this reduces the usable voltage of the input voltage this was a problem when the AEM ECU came on the market a few years ago.

We made a circuit board to use a Injector duty coverted to voltage but this was a Life ECU that had more outputs , maybe worth talking to Ryan re sorting another analogue 5 volt output for the S6 ECU.


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

Abbey M/S said:


> The Life doesnt have an analogue 5 volts outut and I feel piggybacking the throttle input voltage is the wrong way to go as this reduces the usable voltage of the input voltage this was a problem when the AEM ECU came on the market a few years ago.
> 
> We made a circuit board to use a Injector duty coverted to voltage but this was a Life ECU that had more outputs , maybe worth talking to Ryan re sorting another analogue 5 volt output for the S6 ECU.


Well, with the current amplifier I get the full voltage range with all the loads connected. Ryan knows about this and seemed to think it was a good way to go.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

sounds good then.

mark


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

MikeyB571 said:


> Well, with the current amplifier I get the full voltage range with all the loads connected. Ryan knows about this and seemed to think it was a good way to go.


can you explain how you did this amplifier to work ? maybe someone should make a 'how to' i will be using link g4 and i would like to see the throttle and injector duty on my mfd


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Easy to get the Throttle and injector duty up on the MFD while using any other ECU , you just need to set up the outputs from the ECU and carry out a small amount of wiring.

Send me a email to [email protected], I send you some instructions? Link G4 or Link Extreme?


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

email was sent its the plugin g4


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

[email protected] M/S said:


> Easy to get the Throttle and injector duty up on the MFD while using any other ECU , you just need to set up the outputs from the ECU and carry out a small amount of wiring.
> 
> Send me a email to [email protected], I send you some instructions? Link G4 or Link Extreme?


Mark, do you rewire the ATTESA as well. I think this is the bigger issue.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

On the LINK G4 or Extreme you don't need to rewire the Attessa, I am speaking the Ryan re this issue on the Syvecs.


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

[email protected] M/S said:


> On the LINK G4 or Extreme you don't need to rewire the Attessa, I am speaking the Ryan re this issue on the Syvecs.


I'm pretty sure it's the same feed to the MFD for TPS as is used for the ATTESSA. Do you normally use two outputs from the Link to handle this?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

The G4 is a plug and play with regards ATTESSA 4wd everything works perfect , you just need to re wire the MFD injector wiring.

The trouble with the Syvecs is it doesn't allow any analogue voltage outputs to be configured as you well know.


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

I see, the link already handles that in the plug and play interface. Got it now.


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

[email protected] M/S said:


> The G4 is a plug and play with regards ATTESSA 4wd everything works perfect , you just need to re wire the MFD injector wiring.
> 
> The trouble with the Syvecs is it doesn't allow any analogue voltage outputs to be configured as you well know.


thank god for that Mark did you receive my email?


----------



## XKLABA (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi all,

is there any updates on this thread or how did the fit and tune turn out

I am looking at computer option for my R34 GTR and am think about going the Syvecs S8, I have just read this thread and am wondering if the issues mentioned have been addressed and what is involved in fitting it to the 34 GTR and will it run everything in the car

also can the S8 automatically change maps, we are using E85 more and more over here but it is still far between servos that stock it so most of the comps we are using run Ethanol content sensors and automaticlly change maps depending on E content, can the S8 do this or do I have to do it manually with the toggle switch


----------



## MikeyB571 (Feb 9, 2010)

I have been using the syvecs on my r34 gtr for a few years now, I would not go back to anything else. I even share it with my race now 
It all works well, the only thing was the injector duty display on the mfd. that's not working for me but I only have an s6 and have run out of fuel outputs.

I was talking with Ryan g about possibly running e85 on my car, basically you install a sensor which measures the amount of ethanol in the fuel and the ecu applies a correction based on that. You can have a 12 position cal switch to switch between maps, it is capable of having up to four fuels and four ignition maps. So I would expect to have a map for pump fuel and then one for e85 as the whole point in using e85 is that you can add loads of ignition advance.

Hope that helps.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I have an s6 for my r33 and it fits now with a simple link harness


----------



## Corsa1 (Sep 8, 2003)

The best ecu out there by a long way and not silly money its got so much in there it takes to long to list lol
We can do a kit using are top cas sensor and crank sensor set up'
S6 or S8 with pach loom Fully fitted and mapped.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

That's the top kit we do at AMT 










And the bottom trigger we make:




























All the full kit including the syvecs:










Pm [email protected] for a price fully fitted mapped and ready to go..

Regards rich


----------



## XKLABA (Apr 18, 2010)

Cheers for the response guys, I'm actually in sydney Australia, I have the Ross trigger wheel setup already and because of the extensive setup of my car I'm looking at the S8, mine main concern is the varying ethanol contents and having the computer being able to self compensate

Finding info here is an issue as the syvecs is unknown where I am


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

XKLABA said:


> Cheers for the response guys, I'm actually in sydney Australia, I have the Ross trigger wheel setup already and because of the extensive setup of my car I'm looking at the S8, mine main concern is the varying ethanol contents and having the computer being able to self compensate
> 
> Finding info here is an issue as the syvecs is unknown where I am


Doesn't Syvecs feature a flex fuel option now?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Yes Syvecs supports flex fuel options with the correct sensor.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Doesn't Syvecs feature a flex fuel option now?


Just dropped my car at SRD to have my flex fuel sensor fitted, I was very impressed with Ryan's car, his EGT's lowered 200c with 50% ethanol showing on the screen.


----------

